# Martha's health testing & CHIC



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Martha had an appointment for her hip testing on her birthday, Aug 24 (a Friday), but the veterinarian had an emergency and asked to wait until the next business day (Monday).

I was starting to get a little nervous, because it is almost two months since that test and we just finally got the certificate for that and her CHIC number. Melissa had taken both of her dogs in on that same Friday we were scheduled for our tests, and she got her results very fast. I guess we got lost in the shuffle. :suspicious:

At any rate, the delay was worth the while because she passed with flying colors and also got her CHIC number today. :whoo:

Here are the results and a link to the official data:

Havanasilk's It's A Good Thing "Martha"
HV-4478 - CERF - Normal 
HAV-PA1493 - PATELLA - Normal 
HAV-BR2063 - BAER Hearing Test - Normal 
HAV-CA571 - CARDIAC - Normal (verified by a cardiologist)
HAV-1272G24F - HIPS - Good (yea!) 
HAV-EL585F24 - ELBOW - Normal

We are going to update her CERF exam in the next few weeks, but everything looks great. She was such a great nursemaid to Tinky's puppies that now we can look forward to motherhood for her in the near future.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:whoo: Great News Kimberly, :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Kimberly and Martha!!! Something to look forward to...Martha puppies. :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: MARTHA :whoo: 

Kimberly that is such great news for you and us, we get to watch more puppies grow up!

So please do tell does Martha have a date set up with any young gentleman yet?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Its too bad there isn't a category at OFA for "sweetie pie". Martha would certainly pass that with flying colors too! When I'm over at your house, Martha is always the first to hop up on the sofa and smother me with kisses! 
:kiss:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly and Martha! Look forward to seeing Marath date and become a mom.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations to Kimberly and Martha! I'm sure that she will be excited to mother her own puppies instead of being surrogate mother to Tinky's litter.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Kimberly and Martha!!! 

Great news and well worth the wait. Can't wait to hear when she'll be bred. Good luck!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh I am giggling I am so happy for you! Martha is such a huge sweetie pie! I can hardly imagine her all grown up and being the mama, I think of her like a sweet little puppy...she's so nice. Can I have her? heeeheeehee!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is great, Kimberly. It must be such a relief to know she has passed everything. congradulation Martha


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele & Debbie, et al, thank you for sharing my joy!

Yes, it is a relief, Sandi. You never want a bad result, but when things take so long to happen, you can't help but have worry cross your mind. I had even called OFA to find out the status of the results when it took too long for my liking.

Christy, she was the only Hav that I got to "pick" so I have a special place for her in my heart. However, I may let you borrow her sometime. 

Jeanne, that's Martha! She believes every guest must be greeted with a kiss if one of your body parts is in reach of her. 

Lina, I hope so. Then again, she may have think she had the better deal as nursemaid because she got to leave them whenever she wanted. Ha ha!

Marj, Leeann, and Poornima, in all honesty, I won't post when she is bred, but you'd all be some of the first to know when we had live whelps and I'd share more info then. A lot of breeders prefer to wait until they have some happy news to share just in case there are any complications along the way.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimberly, 

That is wonderful news about Martha! I'll look forward to another excuse to come over to your side of the bay for a puppy fix someday!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Big eace: to Martha and you! So Martha is now officially allowed to date now, huh?! I'm sure there are many guys waiting in line already, she is beautiful!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Christy, she was the only Hav that I got to "pick" so I have a special place for her in my heart. However, I may let you borrow her sometime.


 :whoo: I would love that!! Any of your dogs are more than welcome at my house! I can see that Jeanne adores Martha too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kimberly,
Great news about Martha. I'm partial to her even though I've only seen her a couple of times....my mother's name is Martha. That means I don't think of Martha Stewart when you mention your Martha.

Susan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

Congratulations to you and Martha on passing all the tests. :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

Super news on Martha ~ she is such a sweetie and will be a great mom some day! You now have another Chic girl! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well i would offer my 'stud' Jax but i guess after today-he is no longer interested.ound: 
Plus he is a 'street dog' with no pedigree to offer Martha!:biggrin1:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

COngratulations Kimberly and Martha!

We always knew she was a perfect 10!!!!!!! Out of curiosity, how long does it take for CERF results to show up on the OFA website? After I received the 2007 CERF confirmation for Lito's eyes, they haven't updated the website to reflect his new test. When I had his hips XRAYed, they reported the test results on OFA right away! Is this delay period normal?

Thanks! :hug: 

~Kristin


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kristin, I have usually been impressed with the speed of posting results, but this was my first huge delay. I think two months is exceptionally long.

Funny you mention Lito's CERF though because I went to his OFA page yesterday and noticed his CHIC number but saw that his CERF was due. I don't even remember why I clicked on it now.

I believe that CERF results do have to go through the CERF database first, and then to OFA. It has been almost a year since our last tests though, so I may have that wrong.

I wanted to let you know that I got the SMS photo of Lito yesterday (or was that two days ago now???) and it is adorable. I had to show it to my daughter when she got home. He's so cute. Please give him some extra lovin' from me!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kristin, I just went over to the CERF database and looked him up. They show his last CERF exam on 8/27/07. Since they have record of it, it should be getting over to OFA very soon.

If you don't see it there in a few more weeks, you can contact OFA directly and ask if it got overlooked somehow. They do answer calls, but make sure you have his AKC info and CERF number handy too.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Kimberly!

I am sooooo glad you got that photo! I am sorry I have been so bad about taking pictures of him these last few months, we have been back and forth from one apartment to the other lately, and I never have my camera handy  So the cell phone has been my best alternative, I take lots of pictures of Lito with it 

Two weeks ago I saw the cutest bed ever in a pet boutique, it is a big strawberry with a hole cut in it so he can go into the "cave" to sleep. I had to get it for him, I will send you that pic tonight, he LOVES it! They had all different pieces of "fruit", there were watermelons, cherries and other types of fruity beds.

Also, thanks for checking on Lito's OFA update, if it is registered to the CERF database already then that is good news, I will check in with OFA in a week or two to make sure they update his results properly. Glad that Brit liked the picture too, I love his little furbelly! It's Tony's birthday tonight and we just got back from dinner with friends, so now he and Lito are cuddling in bed together ound: 

:hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwww! Happy birthday to Tony!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, you are very good about keeping the news once you get Martha bred. I think I'd be blabbing it out to the whole world! lol You are right, though. Better to wait until everything is done and you have pics to share. After all, we aren't THAT crazy that we want the "breeding" pics! I'll wait for the puppy ones, thanks.  LOL

I had both boys eyes checked a few wks. ago. There was a CERF clinic at a local dog show that was only about 5 mins. drive from me. How lucky is that? AND it only cost $27 per dog. I've heard some people pay 3 times that much for the same test so I jumped on the occasion. The boys aren't going to be bred, but I thought I'd get it done every two yrs. maybe. As they get older, I'll do it yearly, just to keep tabs on things. I didn't bother with getting them registered since it's just for my own peace of mind that I'm getting it done.

Now Kirsten. You MUST send us pics of Lito in his new bed!!! C'mon girl - we're waiting.........


----------

